# i7-10750H MSI GS66 10SE-044US  - How can  I lock this Frequency Core Multiplier to:  50 ???



## (00) (Feb 18, 2021)

i7-10750H
MSI GS66 10SE-044US

This Frequency Core Multiplier is constantly going up and down.
How can  I lock this Frequency Core Multiplier to:  50 ???

(00)


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 18, 2021)

(00) said:


> lock this Frequency Core Multiplier to: 50


The 10750H does not support this feature. Look in the FIVR window. It shows you the maximum multiplier based on how many cores are active. When 1 core is active, the 10750H might briefly be able to use the 50 multiplier but it is not possible to use the 50 multiplier when all 6 cores are active.

Your screenshot shows that your CPU is Power limit throttling at 65W. Your CPU will run at whatever speed is necessary so it does not exceed 65W.

A mobile H series CPU is not a K series desktop CPU. You will always be limited by Intel Turbo Boost, the turbo power limits and the CPU temperature. You have to balance all of these variables to achieve maximum performance. A mobile HK CPU might have been a better choice but they are still going to be severely limited in most laptops by the cooling system.


----------



## (00) (Feb 18, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> The 10750H does not support this feature. Look in the FIVR window. It shows you the maximum multiplier based on how many cores are active. When 1 core is active, the 10750H might briefly be able to use the 50 multiplier but it is impossible to use this when all 6 cores are active.
> 
> Your screenshot shows that your CPU is Power limit throttling at 65W. Your CPU will run at whatever speed is necessary so it does not exceed 65W.
> 
> A mobile H series CPU is not a K series desktop CPU. You will always be limited by Intel Turbo Boost, the turbo power limits and the CPU temperature. You have to balance all of these variables to achieve maximum performance. A mobile HK CPU might have been a better choice but they are still going to be severely limited in most laptops by the cooling system.



Sounds good. Thanks for the *65W Power Limit* tip. The  cooling is excellent on the "MSI GS66 10SE-044US ( 144Hz \ i7-10750H \ RTX 2060 ( BestBuy Sale:  $1099)"
So, I'm going to try and bump up the power to: 75W.

You were *right* about my last laptop. The CPU, BIOS, Memory or something, was crap. So, I took it back. This one undervolts to:
Offset Voltage: -145 mV at IccMax 200 A

Any idea how high I can take the *** IccMax *** before it burns up my laptop??? In Electronics School, we were always taught volts good, amps bad. So, I'm bringing it back down to stock:
*** IccMax 165 A *** for now.


(00)


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 18, 2021)

(00) said:


> IccMax


I would set all of the IccMax sliders to their maximum, 255.75. I have never heard of a mobile Intel CPU blowing up because of this setting.

Watch Limit Reasons. At 65W or 75W, it is impossible for a 10750H to draw 200 amps. No need to worry about the IccMax setting. Set it sky high to avoid any throttling.

Many enthusiasts are happy with their MSI laptops. They are not as locked down compared to most of their competition. Do a Google search for the key combination used to access the hidden BIOS options.


----------



## (00) (Feb 18, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> I would set all of the IccMax sliders to their maximum, 255.75. I have never heard of a mobile Intel CPU blowing up because of this setting.
> 
> Watch Limit Reasons. At 65W or 75W, it is impossible for a 10750H to draw 200 amps. No need to worry about the IccMax setting. Set it sky high to avoid any throttling.
> 
> Many enthusiasts are happy with their MSI laptops. They are not as locked down compared to most of their competition. Do a Google search for the key combination used to access the hidden BIOS options.



AWESOME! I knew you would know the * right * answer.

Thanks a heap!

(00)


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 18, 2021)

(00) said:


> (00)


Not sure if you need this info but someone might.

Here is a video that explains the key combination to get into the MSI advanced BIOS.
Go to the 00:30 second mark for more info.


----------



## (00) (Feb 19, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Not sure if you need this info but someone might.
> 
> Here is a video that explains the key combination to get into the MSI advanced BIOS.
> Go to the 00:30 second mark for more info.



Yeah, I already knew that, but your right some else might be able to use this info:

Press the Del key when the MSI Shield comes up to get into the MSI Bios

Once inside the MSI Bios:

While holding down Right-Shift
While holding down Right-Ctrl
While holding down Left-Alt

Press F2


( Intel i7-10750 ) After setting IccMax to 255.75
I was able to achieve a stable undervolt of:  140.6 mV
I was also able to get:  151 mV, but it wasn't stable.

(00)


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 19, 2021)

(00) said:


> I was able to achieve a stable undervolt of: 140.6 mV


Are you setting the core and cache offset voltages equally? You do not have to do this. Most users with the 8750H and 9750H got their best results by setting the cache offset to -125 mV or -130 mV. A little less cache offset allowed them to undervolt the core much further. Use Cinebench R20 to test this. Software that uses the AVX instructions will show the biggest improvement.









						MAXON Cinebench (R20.0) Download
					

CINEBENCH is a real-world cross platform test suite that evaluates your computer's performance capabilities. CINEBENCH is based on MAXON's award-winn




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Watch for better performance or better temps when using different voltages. 

The 10750H supports Thermal Velocity Boost. This allows the CPU to run faster as long as it is under 70°C. If you clear the TVB option in the FIVR window, this might allow the CPU to continue using TVB boost even when it is over 70°C.


----------



## (00) (Feb 19, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Are you setting the core and cache offset voltages equally? You do not have to do this. Most users with the 8750H and 9750H got their best results by setting the cache offset to -125 mV or -130 mV. A little less cache offset allowed them to undervolt the core much further. Use Cinebench R20 to test this. Software that uses the AVX instructions will show the biggest improvement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I copy that  8 )

Thanks!

(00)



unclewebb said:


> If you clear the TVB option in the FIVR window, this might allow the CPU to continue using TVB boost even when it is over 70°C.



i7-10750H

I have managed to undervolt the:

CPU Core:  -195.3 vM
CPU Cache:  -140.6 vM
System Agent:  -49.8 vM
Intel GPU:  -49.8 vM
iGPU Unslice:  -49.8 vM

[FIVR] button

( ThrottleStop v9.3 > )  Miscellaneous:
( ThrottleStop v9.3 > )  [ Unchecked ] Thermal Velocity Boost 


(00)


----------



## (00) (Feb 22, 2021)

These 2020 MSI GS66 "Advanced BIOS" mods, *REALLY* worked for my i7-10750H. The author said they will work on any 2020, MSI GS66, Intel CPU, model.

This trick's the system into believing its running at a lower wattage, so it won't throttle. You can draw 100W of power and the CPU will only report about 35W.
VERIFIED AND TESTED (on my i7-10750H).









						Optimizing the 2020 MSI GS66
					

These are all the optimizations I made to the 2020 MSI GS66.




					www.theeverydayenthusiast.com


----------



## (00) (Feb 23, 2021)

2020 MSI GS66 "Advanced BIOS" mods results:

The CinebenchR23 Score was !! 8807 pts !! The Intel i7-10750H (CPU Multi Core) out performed the:  12C/24T @ 2.7 GHz, Intel Xeon CPU E5-2697 v2

I used the above "Advanced BIOS Mods". (Highest performance and !! TEMPERATURES (97-99C) !!

!! *NO* Undervolt used !! (Highest performance and !! TEMPERATURES (97-99C) !!

!! To get this high, you *must* change the PROCHOT trigger point in (ThrottleStop (FIVR) or [Uncheck] BD PROCHOT !!

Set Speed Shift - EPP 0 SST (to zero)

All Cores Active 43 (You can set this to 50, but this is the highest a *all cores on*, "Multiplier-Locked" CPU can actual *use*)

( ThrottleStop v9.3 > ) [ Unchecked ] V-Max Stress (Not sure, but it didn't hurt any)
( ThrottleStop v9.3 > ) [ Unchecked ] Thermal Velocity Boost (TESTED AND VERIFIED)

*Performance will drop*, but this runs much cooler with a CPU Core+Cache -130 mV Undervolt.

==================================================================

I have also managed to undervolt to:

CPU Core: -1000.0 vM !! MAXED !! (A small decrease in performance, but a 6C-9C drop in temperature)
CPU Cache: -130.6 vM (Rock stable)

[FIVR] button
Under                           Miscellaneous:
( ThrottleStop v9.3 > ) [ Unchecked ] V-Max Stress
( ThrottleStop v9.3 > ) [ Unchecked ] Thermal Velocity Boost

==================================================================

(00)


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 23, 2021)

(00) said:


> CPU Core: -1000.0 vM


A CPU core undervolt request of -1000 mV is mostly ignored. If  your cache is at -130 mV then usually the maximum core is 100 mV more than that so -230 mV for the core. If you use -500 mV or -1000 mV, the majority of that is ignored and the CPU will use -230 mV instead.

If the full -1000 mV was being used, your computer would instantly crash. It needs some voltage. You cannot undervolt all of the voltage away.



(00) said:


> [ Unchecked ] Thermal Velocity Boost (Definitely helped)


Good to know. I like free MHz.


----------



## (00) (Feb 23, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> A CPU core undervolt request of -1000 mV is mostly ignored. If  your cache is at -130 mV then usually the maximum core is 100 mV more than that so -230 mV for the core. If you use -500 mV or -1000 mV, the majority of that is ignored and the CPU will use -230 mV instead.
> 
> If the full -1000 mV was being used, your computer would instantly crash. It needs some voltage. You cannot undervolt all of the voltage away.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I thought it might be something like that... 8 (

(00)


----------



## (00) (Feb 24, 2021)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!! WARNING !! Do *NOT* [Uncheck] BD PROCHOT !!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It's *NOT* worth it. The increase in performance is *negligible*, and your system will probably just lock up or reboot.

(00)


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 24, 2021)

(00) said:


> The increase in performance is negligible.


It depends on the computer. The difference in performance can be over 300% on some computers. Some computers are unusable when BD PRCOCHOT is checked. Just because something does not work on your computer does not mean everyone should not use it.


----------



## (00) (Feb 24, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> It depends on the computer. The difference in performance can be over 300% on some computers. Some computers are unusable when BD PRCOCHOT is checked. Just because something does not work on your computer does not mean everyone should not use it.



For hardware safety reasons, I do not believe "BD PROCHOT" should be *UNCHECKED*, but I do use the ThrottleStop [Options], "Lock PROCHOT Offset and PROCHOT Offset" function to raise the limit higher (98C)(CPU+Cache -130 undervolt). This is *much* safer for the hardware. And, thank you *very much* for adding it.  8 )

m(_ _)m



unclewebb said:


> A CPU core undervolt request of -1000 mV is mostly ignored. If  your cache is at -130 mV then usually the maximum core is 100 mV more than that so -230 mV for the core. If you use -500 mV or -1000 mV, the majority of that is ignored and the CPU will use -230 mV instead.
> 
> If the full -1000 mV was being used, your computer would instantly crash. It needs some voltage. You cannot undervolt all of the voltage away.
> 
> ...



I tested this today:
============
CPU Core -230mV \ CPU Cache -130 mV \ CinebenchR23 8704 pts
CPU Core -1000mV \ CPU Cache -130 mV \ CinebenchR23 8704 pts

Exactly the same  (⌣̩̩́_⌣̩̩̀)

!!! MSI !!! I NEED MORE *FREE* MHz !!!  ლ(ಠ_ಠლ)  !!!  I'M POOR !!! PLEASE !!!

(00)


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 25, 2021)

(00) said:


> For hardware safety reasons, I do not believe "BD PROCHOT" should be *UNCHECKED*


BD PROCHOT and PROCHOT (processor hot) are two different things. If BD PROCHOT is not checked, your computer will still thermal throttle and slow down if the CPU gets too hot. Most people confuse these two things. Most people think that if you disable BD PROCHOT that the CPU might get too hot and it will burn up because it will not thermal throttle anymore. This is not true at all. This is not what BD PROCHOT does. 

Your laptop probably does not use BD PROCHOT. Do you ever see BD PROCHOT lighting up red in Limit Reasons? If your computer does not use BD PROCHOT then it will make zero difference whether this box is checked or not checked in ThrottleStop. 



(00) said:


> CinebenchR23 8704 pts


Sounds like your CPU is running great.


----------



## (00) (Feb 25, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Your laptop probably does not use BD PROCHOT. Do you ever see BD PROCHOT lighting up red in Limit Reasons? If your computer does not use BD PROCHOT then it will make zero difference whether this box is checked or not checked in ThrottleStop.



Hmmm... Probably *not*. As you said, it seems to have *no* effect.



unclewebb said:


> Sounds like your CPU is running great.



Yes, it is.  8 )))

My best score so far was 8807 pts, but I can't remember how I got there...

For a "BestBuy $1099 US" laptop, this laptop is !! INCREDIBLE !!  ＼(｀0´)／  !!

144 Hz Anti-Glare 315 nits screen (Nice, but I wish it was at least 400 nits)

*Per-Key* RGB keyboard (The color of *each key* can be separately changed to either red, blue, green, white, yellow, etc... (I will never buy another computer without this feature again. It is seriously underrated)

All Black Metal Case (Lite, hard and  very  dark )

i7-10750H (4.2 GHz)(6 Cores) (I like the "Single-Core Performance" and 6 Cores, but I hate the amount of power this CPU draws. That will be my *next* laptop project)

16GB Ram (I will upgrade it later to 32GB for a Ram-Disk)

Nvidia RTX 2060 (80W)(Max-P) (I wish it were a 115W Super !!! WATTS IS KING !!!)

WD 512GB M.2 (with room for a second M.2)

99.9 WHr battery (!! HUGE !!) (This was the reason, I initially bought this laptop)

180W Charger (I wish it were a 230W)


Extras:
====

A unlocked OC Bios (i7-10750 does not allow for CPU Multipler or Voltage (I think ???) All of the Intel CPU's should be OC capable, because there "Price to Performance\Per-Watt" is disgusting!

ThunderBolt3 65W-100W C-Charger Port (Left-Side Only) TESTED and VERIFIED)

Windows 10 Hello Support (Face Recognition)


!!! AND IT LOOKS INCREDIBLE !!!


ahhh... sorry... i was gone for a while, but i'm back now... ( ・_・


I noticed that after a couple of weeks the fans started to sound smoother and less high pitched. So, I've been running them hard and long on Cooler Boost.
The volume isn't the problem, it's the high pitched sound they make.  V e r y    i r r i t a t i n g    a n d    a n n o y i n g  . . .

The reviewers have been *far to kind* on these speakers. Totally unusable. There loud, but they sound like total 100% crap. No amount of tuning or software is going to fix this audio problem.
If I were the MSI CEO, I would fire all of my Audio Engineers, and hire the Acer or Apple Audio Engineers. *Except*, I am 100% certain, MSI does *NOT* have any Audio Engineers!
That's why there audio sounds like 100% crap! Electronic and Audio Engineers are *NOT* the same! Audio Engineers are trained in different types of physics, etc...
They are specialized, very expensive and hard to find.


i know... i know... i'm back again... ( ・_・


(00)
.
!! CinebenchR23:  8807 pts !!
.


----------



## Vathank (Nov 1, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> I would set all of the IccMax sliders to their maximum, 255.75. I have never heard of a mobile Intel CPU blowing up because of this setting.


I have the same model and spec with the OP but i want to know if it okay if i set iccmax to maxium as you mention *for daily use. And can this settings damage my motherboard or cpu?*

_I undervolted -120mv core and -100mv cache, but it's not stable when iccmax sit at 165A.
_After i set iccmax to maximum, i do 30min stress test with cinebecnh r23 and had no issue.


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 1, 2021)

Vathank said:


> can this settings damage my motherboard or cpu?


No one in any forum can guarantee the safety of your hardware. If you think trying to run your CPU at its full rated speed is a bad idea, *do not* do it.

I do not like CPU throttling so I always set IccMax to 255.75.


----------



## AlessioC (Mar 20, 2022)

this bios advanced "tricks" can works on MSI GP66 Leopard with an a i7 10750H and an RTX 3070 (130 W) inside? 'Cause I'm quite curios, if they can work even on this model too, well is quite interesting to see what  improvements they can bring, and if those numbers are real getting that score is something crazy for a i7 10750H, and if the loss of perfomance is minimal even lowering a bit the offset voltage to gain some more degrees is quite interesting too.

So Far I reached a:
- -125.0 mV on the CPU Core
- -80.1 mV on the CPU cache (anything below this crush the system)
- unchecked TVB (even if it was already unchecked somehow)


Was thinking to do:
-Set ICC to a value of 200 and see what happens
-Try to lower a little bit more the offset value of Core to see where is it stable


EDIT:
Lowered the value of the core to -150.4 and seems pretty stable and temperature are good, and I have set the turbo ratio of the every core to 3.6 GHz (except for the first and the second core set each to 4.0 GHz and 3.8 GHz), this have give me a good (at last I think is good) 2676 as score on Cinebench, a lot more of the stack score, if I increase the GHz of every core to 3.8 I get 2850 as a score (but temps go a way too high too fast  ).
That's all I get without touching Bios actually, only with Throttlestop.


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 20, 2022)

AlessioC said:


> Set ICC to a value of 200


I always recommend setting this to the max, 255.75. Intel CPUs run just fine without multiple sets of throttling limits all overlapping each other. 



AlessioC said:


> except for the first and the second core


The turbo multipliers can be adjusted based on how many cores are active. That is a little different than being able to set the multiplier individually for specific cores. 



AlessioC said:


> but temps go a way too high too fast


ThrottleStop lets you decide how fast and how hot you want to run your CPU. I have a desktop computer so I prefer maximum performance. If you have a laptop burning its way through your lap, reducing performance a little to reduce heat is not such a bad idea.


----------



## (00) (Mar 20, 2022)

You get those scores with the right settings. But, you must also run CinebenchR23 tests *all day* long. A weird thing happens to the the CPU after it's been heated and cooled repeatedly. You actually need to increase the voltage or you may get a blue screen lockup. Because it now *needs* more voltage. But, it well still stay cool. The PL1: 65W, PL2 72W_128secs setting kept the CPU performance high without throttling. I could not believe it, when I saw the temperature topped out at: 90C! It had been *throttling* at: 97C all day long...

This was my best score so far with a 2 minute speed run:

!!! I NEED MORE *FREE* MHz !!! ლ(ಠ_ಠლ) !!!


----------



## AlessioC (Mar 20, 2022)

Well with the normal 10 mins run with actual settings I get a score of 6871 on R23 (I think is good?) and temps doesn't go over 96° C, that's quite a success, I will see if I can get a little more without touching the bios.

EDIT
Quick question:
- I noticed a weird thing, there are 2 cores that keep overheating and are a lot above the others, like 8-10°C above the others, they keep temperature like 98° C and the others get to a maximum of 89-93° C is that normal? Those two keeps this temps constantly if the cpu is under stress. (I have made a little modification all the cores are set to a maximum speed of 4.0 GHz in the FIVR panel)

EDIT 2
-With those settings and your TPL I get 7308 points as a score on 10 mins run of R23
-Tried even to lower a little bit the cache but this cpu seems to do not like any value below -80.1, even the -85, get me an instant freeze of the system and I have to shut down manually and restart it again, will see if I can get a little more extra from the core at last is pretty stable at -150 mV maybe I can take a little more extravolt out of it .

Quick Question 2:
-Do you think that is worth a try the tips of the Bios for best perfomance on this model or not?

EDIT 3
-Nope this value seems the max I can get -150mV Core and -80.1 Cache, values below this seems to have problem in my cpu, so I keep them, at last I was able to reach a stable not too hot and pretty well undervolted settings.
-I was wondering if the value, your value, I put in in the TPL can have somehow slowed down a little bit the cpu, cause it seems to me that is a little more slow on processing, at last it is an impression, but maybe it is related to three consecutive manual shutdown of the computer due to system freeze, 'cause after I have restarted the computer in the proper manner it seems to work fine. For proper manner I mean through windows with the restart option



> ThrottleStop lets you decide how fast and how hot you want to run your CPU. I have a desktop computer so I prefer maximum performance. If you have a laptop burning its way through your lap, reducing performance a little to reduce heat is not such a bad idea.


How do you actually set this? Maybe is what I was searching for.

Quick Question 3
-I Have noticed that right now with this settings, even if I have set core speed to all the cores to a maximum of 4.0 GHz the cpu doesn't keep this up for a long time, almost only few seconds, and as soon it reaches 95°C it slowdown to value that get to 3.6-3.7 GHz and it stay there constantly at a temperature of 95° C, what I did wrong?
-May be the Dragon Center to prevent me achieve some good result?


----------



## (00) (Mar 21, 2022)

AlessioC said:


> EDIT
> Quick question:
> - I noticed a weird thing, there are 2 cores that keep overheating and are a lot above the others, like 8-10°C above the others, they keep temperature like 98° C and the others get to a maximum of 89-93° C is that normal? Those two keeps this temps constantly if the cpu is under stress. (I have made a little modification all the cores are set to a maximum speed of 4.0 GHz in the FIVR panel)


Yeah, that's normal. Some of the cores your seeing are actually just "Hyper-Threads". There CPUs being *emulated* on the Real Cores, like those *2 Real Cores* that are hotter than the others. But, there useful and actually work. The problems is they cause more *heat* to be generated in the *Real Cores* and use more power.



AlessioC said:


> -With those settings and your TPL I get 7308 points as a score on 10 mins run of R23
> -Tried even to lower a little bit the cache but this cpu seems to do not like any value below -80.1, even the -85, get me an instant freeze of the system and I have to shut down manually and restart it again, will see if I can get a little more extra from the core at last is pretty stable at -150 mV maybe I can take a little more extravolt out of it .


Yeah, my i7-10750H is:
================
CPU -160 mV
Cache -80 mV
IccMax 255.75 A



AlessioC said:


> Quick Question 2:
> -Do you think that is worth a try the tips of the Bios for best perfomance on this model or not?


The Advanced MSI Bios is really nice. It's already setup for performance. But, if you decide to make your laptop quieter or save more power, there's *a lot* of stuff in there you could use.



AlessioC said:


> -I was wondering if the value, your value, I put in in the TPL can have somehow slowed down a little bit the cpu, cause it seems to me that is a little more slow on processing,


Yeah, it's defiantly possible, that's one of the things I play with a lot. My current *Performance* [TPL] Power Settings are:
================
MMIO [Locked]
Sync MMIO [Checked]
PL1 130W [Clamped]
PL2 130W [Clamped]
128 secs



AlessioC said:


> Have noticed that right now with this settings, even if I have set core speed to all the cores to a maximum of 4.0 GHz the cpu doesn't keep this up for a long time, almost only few seconds, and as soon it reaches 95°C it slowdown to value that get to 3.6-3.7 GHz and it stay there constantly at a temperature of 95° C, what I did wrong?


Oh, that's caused by too much heat... The Bain of CPUs everywhere. My "Favorite UncleWebb" says it's called "Thermal Throttling". It's activated when your CPU hits it's "PROCHOT Offset" value. Mine is currently set to 95C right now. Which is fine for testing and short bursts. ThrottleStop can change this value too. It's under the [Options] button. I usually drop mine to 70C or 80C for a cool and quiet laptop. It's one of my favorite ThrottleStop features. And, it fixes a lot of problems easily.

My MSI GS66 has a powerful third fan feature called:  Cooler Boost. That's one of the reasons why I can achieve a higher  CinebenchR23 score.

Later.

(00)


----------



## AlessioC (Mar 21, 2022)

So now I made this profile I will post every setting I have and the log file, can you please check it? 'cause I think something is not right in there or better I think that something is not going well and I don't know what may be so your help would be appreciated. I played for an hour or so with Ghost Recon Breakpoint, Max settings to put the cpu and gpu under heavy load.

P.S.
-Something is weird about the Speed Shift EPP if a set to 0 to get maximum boost and speed from the cores it keeps up but if I try to change it again after setting it to 0, the system crush no matter what I do, it simply crush. Any way I think this settings were in use but I'm not sure because I have noticed now that the profile wasn't saved and the voltage where default voltage, so maybe that's were the problem is about the weird behaviour of the cpu on the last run. Are you able to tell me from the log if the profile was active or not? Do you need a new log file where I am sure to been using to profile I made?


----------



## (00) (Mar 21, 2022)

wow...

1) Temperature High 95C
2) Power High 45.7W
3) PROCHOT 85C

Your cooling efficiency is *not* very good. You need a external cooling pad.

   [Check]  High Performance
[uncheck]  Speed Shift - EEP (Let the "High Performance" profile do the job)
    [check]  SpeedStep (You need this for some reason???)

Lower the CPU -140 and Cache -70

Lower Turbo Ratio to:
================
43
42
40
39
37
36

Good Night  8 )


----------



## AlessioC (Mar 21, 2022)

(00) said:


> Your cooling efficiency is *not* very good. You need a external cooling pad.


I already have one but I don't understand why I get this temperature?


(00) said:


> 1) Temperature High 95C


That temperature was before i set the prochot point to 85, so it is my fault to have leave it without clearing old value before taking this screens 


(00) said:


> [check] SpeedStep (You need this for some reason???)


You mean I have to check SpeedStep right?

I will change all value and give a it a run.



(00) said:


> [uncheck] Speed Shift - EEP (Let the "High Performance" profile do the job)


I wasn't aware that High Performance has is own value, so that may be a huge problem with my cpu and the reason why it wasn't working well.



(00) said:


> 2) Power High 45.7W


Is that a problem?


----------



## (00) (Mar 21, 2022)

AlessioC said:


> I wasn't aware that High Performance has is own value, so that may be a huge problem with my cpu and the reason why it wasn't working well.


Yes, *if* the two are different, they will fight each other.

(00)


----------



## AlessioC (Mar 21, 2022)

Ok I checked and tested only the high performance mod, so this is my question, why now it isn't going over 2.6 GHz? Temps are really great now and it is doing is job, but what will may happen if I check Shift Speed EPP, set it to 32, and uncheck High Performance?

Edit:
It seems like the turbo is being somehow disabled



AlessioC said:


> what will may happen if I check Shift Speed EPP, set it to 32, and uncheck High Performance?


I tried this and when I unchecked the High Performance mod, it continue to run, but as soon as I change the value of the Shift Speed, from 0 I was setting it to 32, the system crushed again, don't know what I'm doing wrong, really need help here. May be related to the TPL panel? I have to check the Speed Shift there too? And also what may be preventing me to use the turbo? I haven't disabled it.

Attaching new log and new settings so you can see and maybe tell me what is going on.


----------



## (00) (Mar 21, 2022)

AlessioC said:


> I tried this and when I unchecked the High Performance mod, it continue to run, but as soon as I change the value of the Shift Speed, from 0 I was setting it to 32, the system crushed again, don't know what I'm doing wrong, really need help here. May be related to the TPL panel? I have to check the Speed Shift there too? And also what may be preventing me to use the turbo? I haven't disabled it.


Sounds like a Windows OS (Are you using Windows 11???) or BIOS Protection to me. You should disable Speed Shift - EEP and just not use it at all.

(00)



AlessioC said:


> It seems like the turbo is being somehow disabled


Set PROCHOT to 95C (As a test)

Set Turbo Ratio to:
================
50
49

47
46

44
43

As a test run CinebenchR23 for 3 minutes

If performance increases to game level, everything is fine. Just put your *Old Values* back in and play your games  8 )

I would set PROCHOT to 87C though. You could even keep the *above* Turbo Ratio limits the same. But, your system will run hotter, louder and use more power.

(00)


----------



## AlessioC (Mar 21, 2022)

(00) said:


> Sounds like a Windows OS (Are you using Windows 11???) or BIOS Protection to me. You should disable Speed Shift - EEP and just not use it at all.


Yes I use Windows 11, is that a problem for Speed Shift EEP? But I used it before and setting it to 0 worked as the cpu always tried to keep at maximum speed, don't know what may cause the problem now with SS EPP.



(00) said:


> As a test run CinebenchR23 for 3 minutes


Done they were, even with the settings you suggest me always running at 2.6 GHz, never going over it. I will try one thing, cause this has start to happens after I have click on the plus button near the High Performance selection, it synch with my OS somehow and after that turbo never activated, I will try to rename the ini and shutdown and restart the pc to reset Throttlestop and then once again set the value to a new profile and see if the turbo reactivated, unless you have better solution.

This plus button:


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 21, 2022)

AlessioC said:


> always running at 2.6 GHz


You need to check the Speed Shift box in the TPL window. Checking this box sends the Speed Shift Max info to the CPU. Not checking this box is probably why your CPU is limited to 2.6 GHz.


----------



## AlessioC (Mar 21, 2022)

(00) said:


> I would set PROCHOT to 87C though. You could even keep the *above* Turbo Ratio limits the same. But, your system will run hotter, louder and use more power.


Anyway I don't mind if the system get a little more hot, what I was trying to do is to keep it in a more acceptable temperature than before, cause it always run over to 95-98° C degree, when gaming even if not necessary. I would say that I would be much happy If it can top to something like 90°C, and be at last stable to something like 3.6-3.8 GHz, It would be awesome and I would consider my objective accomplished. I know for sure that games don't use 100% of the CPU like stress test do so I think it can be achieved, but now temps are good yes, caped at 65-68 even under stress, but it's like having the turbo disabled cause it run only at 2.6 GHz max.



unclewebb said:


> You need to check the Speed Shift box in the TPL window. Checking this box sends the Speed Shift Max info to the CPU. Not checking this box is probably why your CPU is limited to 2.6 GHz.


Ok that was the problem checked each of them, in the main panel and in TPL panel, and that worked I am able to use turbo again. Now what what do you suggest to achieve this


AlessioC said:


> If it can top to something like 90°C, and be at last stable to something like 3.6-3.8 GHz


?



unclewebb said:


> You need to check the Speed Shift box in the TPL window. Checking this box sends the Speed Shift Max info to the CPU. Not checking this box is probably why your CPU is limited to 2.6 GHz.


If I play for about an hour can you please check my log and see if everything is running well?


----------



## (00) (Mar 21, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> You need to check the Speed Shift box in the TPL window. Checking this box sends the Speed Shift Max info to the CPU. Not checking this box is probably why your CPU is limited to 2.6 GHz.


But, the High Performance profile, should be able to handle the EPP settings alone, right???
Why would they *both need* to be checked, couldn't they conflict with each other???

(00)


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 21, 2022)

(00) said:


> the High Performance profile, should be able to handle the EPP settings alone


That should work but if there is a low value in the Speed Shift Max register, that can interfere with Windows. It is best to check the Speed Shift box in the TPL window to make sure that the correct Min and Max values are sent to the CPU.


----------



## AlessioC (Mar 21, 2022)

Ok another run another crush I'm really starting to get frustrated here, don't know where my mistake is really, I followed all your step and tested it a lot before enter in a game and it was stable but now it crushed again... Well I will post once again all my settings and the last log, hope you can help me once again. To be precise this time as showed the blue screen logo crush of windows, maybe I have lowered too much the volt and it need more?  (I have disabled SS EPP after the crush for better security).


Could be the BD Prochot that may have cause the crush for the gpu getting too hot?



unclewebb said:


> That should work but if there is a low value in the Speed Shift Max register, that can interfere with Windows. It is best to check the Speed Shift box in the TPL window to make sure that the correct Min and Max values are sent to the CPU.


Anyway to answer that If check only the SS EPP in the TPL Panel I can't use the turbo, tried it right now, different run with CbR23 and TS Bench all times max frequency was 2.6 GHz. Maybe I have to set the value of SS EPP only to 0? 'Cause this is a value that actually worked for me in other profile.

Anyway this fucking 10750H I got is really a mess, it is too hot, it isn't cooperating with me at all. I don't know if all 10750H are such a mess, but mine is really impossible, I'm getting crazy trying to stabilize it.


----------



## (00) (Mar 21, 2022)

AlessioC said:


> Anyway this fucking 10750H I got is really a mess, it is too hot


Yup, it sure is.

And, yes your going to need more voltage.
Try making both the CPU and Cache the *same for now*. CPU -45mV Cache -45mV
PROCHOT is fine at 87C (it well bump past to 90C occasionally though), I think the *default* is 95C right???

If you want to reduce the temperatures and power drain even more ???

Set Turbo Ratio to:
================
43
42
40
39
37
36

You can even go into the MSI Advanced BIOS and turn off 2 Real Cores. Your game wont miss them.
This well save you a lot of heat and power.

(00)


----------



## AlessioC (Mar 21, 2022)

It crushed again.... I Put the last stable value I was aware of, -80mV each, let's see what happens

Ok so far the pc as been turned on for 3 hours, no crush and 3 runs with cbR23 of 30 mins each to test stability completed so maybe it's done, anyway I was thinking if it is possible that is the BD Prochot that is causing problem cause of the GPU instead of the CPU, is that possible?



(00) said:


> You can even go into the MSI Advanced BIOS and turn off 2 Real Cores. Your game wont miss them.
> This well save you a lot of heat and power.


How to do that? And it's safe? What I lose in terms of performance disabling this two?

Ok I have a question that now have bothered me, 'cause i read this searching on the internet about the real cores, it is possible that my cpu in origin was an i9 but somehow one core doesn't function and they sell it as an i7 instead?  'Cause this may explain a lot of thing even that is not able to run under some minimum voltage and has so very high heat for this model. As "evidence" if you look at my FVIR you will see that there is 7th core currently disabled. I'm obviously asking to you if that is even possible 'cause it will explain a lot of things and why I'm going crazy over this cpu. So is this possible?


----------



## (00) (Mar 22, 2022)

AlessioC said:


> How to do that? And it's safe? What I lose in terms of performance disabling this two?


Your much more interested in gaming performance and don't mind the extra heat, so just stick with your current setup.



AlessioC said:


> Ok I have a question that now have bothered me, 'cause i read this searching on the internet about the real cores, it is possible that my cpu in origin was an i9 but somehow one core doesn't function and they sell it as an i7 instead? 'Cause this may explain a lot of thing even that is not able to run under some minimum voltage and has so very high heat for this model. As "evidence" if you look at my FVIR you will see that there is 7th core currently disabled. I'm obviously asking to you if that is even possible 'cause it will explain a lot of things and why I'm going crazy over this cpu. So is this possible?


Yes, I too have that hidden core, but UncleWebb has said it's just some kind of residual data. So, don't worry about it.

(00)


----------



## AlessioC (Mar 23, 2022)

Ok for now 2 days of work and no crush so far. I set Cache and Core to -70.3 and it seems stable, I also limited the max speed of all cores to 3.6 GHz to make it not too hot, I have limited the Prochot to 90° C too, and it seems to work, I'm also getting a new Turbo Cooling Pad, cause I realize that mine, even if it does his work as better as it can, is really not powerful enough to keep up with monstrous heating of this pc. I'm also getting another turbo fan to attach to his left dissipation to further improve the already outstanding capability of the turbo cooling pad (3 fan with 4000-4500 RPM should help to the two already turbo fan inside the pc, mine as the Cooler Boost 5 technology inside), and, in the end, I'm also getting a new thermal paste, to replace the one inside, 'cause I believe that maybe that is another problem. I bought this computer almost an year ago and maybe the thermal paste has dried out, because of the high temperatures it has reach last year, I was not kidding when I said that mine cpu has really bad cooling capacity or overheat too much, it has run for a lot of time around 95°-100° C, even for simple game before I started to use ThrottleStop, and I think that may have consumed the thermal paste, also, if the thermal paste hasn't dried out, maybe they didn't use a high quality paste when assembling it and that maybe another problem, I don't know even if they actually used thermal paste or thermal pad. So I change that too and I will see what happen next.

Thanks for all your help really.


----------



## (00) (Mar 23, 2022)

Ok. Sounds good.

I wish you luck.  8 )

(00)


----------



## AlessioC (Mar 30, 2022)

0k so after everything all I finished what I stated in previous post and.... well let me say that the biggest problem was really the paste, absolutely awful paste, and after repasting and the two decent new cooler temperature drop off for 25° C actually even if I stressed it out with a max frequency of 3.8 GHz temps doesn't go over 70-73°C absolutely fantastic, undervolting and repasting work really well my temps are really good now, I'm so happy right now


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 30, 2022)

@AlessioC - What thermal paste did you use? Keep a close eye on your temperatures for the next week or two to make sure they do not degrade. Your results sound fantastic so far.


----------



## AlessioC (Mar 30, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> @AlessioC - What thermal paste did you use? Keep a close eye on your temperatures for the next week or two to make sure they do not degrade. Your results sound fantastic so far.


Well I used Noctua NT-H2, and it is working so far really well, I run even a fast CBR23 test and it turn out with a fantastic 7610 score my personal best, absolutely fantastic, also it is undervolted obviously if you want I post all my personal modification.

P.S. Even stressed out on CBR23 max temp was 80°C, before was always almost immediatly, even if undervolted, 95-97°C, really happy so far.


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 30, 2022)

NT-H1 was horrible long term in laptops but so far I have heard good things about NT-H2. It will be interesting to hear how this new paste formulation holds up for you a month or two from now. 

Post any other changes you made if you think it might help other users that stumble upon this thread.


----------



## AlessioC (Mar 30, 2022)

Ok so all my modification is a mix of bios and throttlestop settings. My computer is an MSI GP66 Leopard 10 UG with an i7 10750H and an RTX 3070 max-p.

So for the values I modified in the BIOS the offset value of the CPU to a stable (at last for me, maybe less or more in your CPU) -80 (you have to change the prefix of the offset value to - or you will obviously overclocking and not undervolting the cpu), obviously you have first to unlock the hidden BIOS (right-shift + right-ctrl+ left-alt + f2 on MSI BIOS) to see option related to the cpu, then I set GT and GTU offset to a value of -50 (the GT and GTU are respectively the Intel GPU and Nvidia GPU), and set the Uncore offset value to a -30. That's all for the bios, I asked the MSI for guidance about this and they told me that is the best way 'cause their laptop answer better to an undervolt if done directly from the BIOS and followed this guy guide


Spoiler: Guide to the MSI BIOS







__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=516792153100449
		





about how to tweak BIOS hope this will eventually help you. It's in Italian (obviously I'm Italian too ;D) so you may quite not understand what he is saying but that is not really needed, if you only follow his steps you will understand everything he does without having to listen to him.
(P.S. If you choose to follow his guide don't search for the ring (CPU cache) offset value 'cause there is none actually, the offset value you modified in the first place (under the processor section) will work for both of them, cache and core).

For the modifications related to throttlestop I used it to modify single core frequency and boost max speed, 'cause is a lot more easier and faster.
I set the core max speed in the FVIR panel this way:

43
42
41
40
39
38

And it so far worked really well cause it has a decent speed of 3.8 GHz that will let you run all the game you want without any problem and without overheating too much. I have enabled the speed shift in main screen of the Throttlestop table and set it to 32.
I have also limited the max speed of the speed shift to 38 in the TPL panel, but this is completely unnecessary, 'cause the limitation I set in the FVIR panel  already limited the max speed, when all core are running, to 3.8 (the lowest value of the six will be used for all the cores when all are active and under the turbo), I personally set this to that 'cause even on single core I don't want for now the frequency to go over 3.8, you can leave it as it is if you prefer.

Anyway what I really suggest if you have this laptop is that, with patience and all the time you may need, repaste it absolutely, its factory paste are really awful and actually if you used it a lot, like I do, with its temperature, they will be really likely already dried out, mine was completely dried over the CPU and the GPU, I cleaned it all with patience, all the part with paste, and repaste everything with a far better paste. Two where suggested by the MSI NB STAFF, the Noctua NT-H2 (which listening to the one I spoked to seems to work really well with this laptop) and obviously the immortal Grizzly Kryonaut, this two were suggested to me, but obviously you can choose whatever paste you like most.


----------



## AlessioC (Apr 3, 2022)

Ok so I need your opinion in one last thing unclewebb, if I limits Long Power PL1 and Short Power PL2 to something like 100 (PL1) 150 (PL2), instead of 200 200, will I eventually gain even more lower temperature?


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 4, 2022)

It will make zero difference. The 10750H is rarely if ever going to run at 100W.


----------



## AlessioC (Apr 12, 2022)

A little update, it seems to have work perfectly, so far temps are good, still the same as the first day of application so it's stable (based on what Noctua assistance said to me their thermal paste doesn't start to dried out until it reach 110°C), when playing really demanding game, like Horizon Zero Dawn, it still reach high temperature, but in much more time and overall it is somewhat colder than it was before, max temps are been 91°C, to be fair I must say that all my modification are working really well 'cause I have bought a really powerful base for my laptop that is helping a lot and is making a difference, it costed my a bit but it's really worth it, it is this cooling pad if you want to try KLIM Mistral Laptop Cooling Pad.


----------



## LlF (Apr 25, 2022)

if I set to dedicated GPU in BIOS, do I still care about intel GPU and iGPU unslice undervolting? i assume they are related to the integrated gpu? i find that if I undervolt them a little bit, i can get better all core turbo, like 4.3ghz. but unstable

i cant remember what exact config I did, but sometimes it would pass ts bench many times but freeze at the end of the first cinebench cycle. meaning after the entire image is rendered, it would freeze the system. any idea what might cause this?

prochot offset is in OPTIONS, does this mean i cant set a different prochot for two profiles? i might want a bigger offset while on battery.


----------



## unclewebb (May 1, 2022)

LlF said:


> prochot offset


At the moment, PROCHOT Offset is only a global setting so you cannot set different values for each profile.



LlF said:


> do I still care about intel GPU and iGPU unslice undervolting


Do some testing. I never bother undervolting the Intel GPU or iGPU Unslice. If you are using a Nvidia GPU while gaming, there does not seem much point in undervolting the Intel GPU. It usually causes instability without improving anything.



LlF said:


> it would freeze the system. any idea what might cause this?


Any freeze when undervolting is usually because you have set the voltage too low. Most people do full load testing to determine a good undervolt. Most crashes and BSOD problems occur when the CPU is lightly loaded or goes from full load to light load. Increase the voltage until you are stable at full load, light load and everywhere in between. That is why the TS Bench lets you select a variety of load tests.


----------

